# Filter cover for baby shrimp



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

A lot of use theses.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250

They're cheap, take a while to clog up and work way better than the panty hose. I find panty hose gets clogged up way too fast. Every few days you have to clean.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> A lot of use theses.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250
> 
> They're cheap, take a while to clog up and work way better than the panty hose. I find panty hose gets clogged up way too fast. Every few days you have to clean.


I bought the same exact one a few days ago, looks like it will fit most HOB/Canister intakes. 

I've used pantyhose before and it did it's job, but yeah, it would get clogged and slow down the flow pretty quickly.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

+1 on the edge pre-filter sponge. I get them in a 3 pack for $3.99 from Amazon. If you have a prime account with free shipping these are a really good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sponge-Pack-Fluval-Aquarium/dp/B004K9A15G/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1325377227&sr=1-1


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

I use this sponge filter on the inlet, you can get it for 2.50 USD on ebay although the delivery time from anywhere in Asia is always a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Alicia said:


> I read somewhere about using the foot part of pantyhose as a cover. My question is would the dye in the pantyhose not contaminate the water?
> Thanks.


Nylon doesn't hold dye. 
The color has to be put in during the manufacturing of the nylon thread. So, there's nothing to leach out.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the advice and thank you so much for the links. I will get some of those foam filters, I don't want the baby shrimp sucked into the intake. How often do you change these?


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on what type of Filter you have I went Stockings, Open cell Foam, Closed cell Foam and now I found some dark brown Media Bags. Yet I still have to clean my canisters on a monthly basis to get out the Shrimp that End up there and grow up in there kind silly actually but quite a few end up there.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Alicia said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice and thank you so much for the links. I will get some of those foam filters, I don't want the baby shrimp sucked into the intake. How often do you change these?


I usually rinse mine out every time I do a water change. The full sized prefilter will get clogged up and fill with bacteria in 2-4 months, depending on the environment they're in. 

You can extend their life dramatically by cutting them down. Just take a pair of scissors and shave off the outer 50-75% of the thickness (take care on the bottom, because the foam is cut oddly there and isn't as thick as you'd think.) They don't get clogged when set up this way, and they need replaced much less often as a result. It's more than enough to keep baby shrimp out of the filter, even when cut very thin.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again for the answers. I feel better now about this whole thing at least I have some idea of what I'm doing.

I will cut the foam filters that's a great idea.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the filter-max pre-filters and I have a couple of extras so I just switch them out every couple of months.


----------

